# I want feedback on my black & white photo of Pittsburgh, PA



## BrandonDull

May I have feedback on my black & white photo of Pittsburgh, PA. My website is TrendyAndTalented.com - I did not update my wix account yet so the exact link for this photo is; Trendy And Talented | Wix.com


----------



## Photographiend

You should put your images in the post as opposed to a link to them. Let me know if you need to know how to do it.


----------



## BrandonDull

let me see if I can dig the photo up on my hard drive... thats the only reason why I linked it.


----------



## BrandonDull




----------



## Ballistics

.


----------



## MK3Brent

I can't see anything.  Very dark.


----------



## 480sparky

Way too dark for my tastes.


----------



## BrandonDull

no one likes a b&w silhouette?


----------



## BrandonDull

dang 5 minutes on this forum and I get bashed. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ballistics

BrandonDull said:


> no one likes a b&w silhouette?


It's not so much a b&w silhouette as it is just a very underexposed image.


----------



## MK3Brent

BrandonDull said:


> no one likes a b&w silhouette?


Usually, there's still defining geometry... not just huge blobs of black. 

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## MK3Brent

BrandonDull said:


> dang 5 minutes on this forum and I get bashed. :thumbdown:


No one is bashing you...


----------



## BrandonDull

okay well some of the blogs here in Pittsburgh. Enjoyed it. :thumbup:


----------



## BrandonDull

How about this b&w photo?


----------



## Ballistics

BrandonDull said:


> okay well some of the blogs here in Pittsburgh. Enjoyed it. :thumbup:



I guess that's all that matters then.


----------



## BrandonDull

well no one said how I can improve?


----------



## Ysarex

BrandonDull said:


> okay well some of the blogs here in Pittsburgh. Enjoyed it. :thumbup:



What kind of blogs? Number one source of bad information in the world today is blogs. I enjoyed it because I was born there and I recognize the view, but it's not a good photo. The buildings are leaning and the sky is a dead dull grey. Ideally if you're doing a silhouette you want some light behind the silhouette.

Welcome to the forum -- hope you hang around.

Joe


----------



## Photographiend

The first is extremely dark. 

The second... Why is there only light on the back of their head? I mean their hair looks great but... that doesn't help the rest of the image. 

Don't take the criticism to heart though. The crowd here tends to be quite frank but well meaning.


----------



## Photographiend

Are these film or digital?


----------



## BrandonDull

Ysarex said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay well some of the blogs here in Pittsburgh. Enjoyed it. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of blogs? Number one source of bad information in the world today is blogs. I enjoyed it because I was born there and I recognize the view, but it's not a good photo. The buildings are leaning and the sky is a dead dull grey. Ideally if you're doing a silhouette you want some light behind the silhouette.
> 
> Welcome to the forum -- hope you hang around.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


I edited it like that..


----------



## BrandonDull

Photographiend said:


> Are these film or digital?



Shot on Canon 5D Mark II


----------



## BrandonDull

Photographiend said:


> The first is extremely dark.
> 
> The second... Why is there only light on the back of their head? I mean their hair looks great but... that doesn't help the rest of the image.
> 
> Don't take the criticism to heart though. The crowd here tends to be quite frank but well meaning.



Club lighting sucked.


----------



## Ysarex

BrandonDull said:


> well no one said how I can improve?




OK, your second photo: Don't blow out the highlights. If the  highlights are going to blow out, fix the lighting. If you can't fix the  lighting and the highlights are still going to blow out but you think  the photo is worth it then let them go. Blown highlights are better than  obviously blown highlights that have been burned down to a dull grey  without detail.

Never take another photo with a flash physically attached to the camera unless you're being well paid.

Joe


----------



## BrandonDull

maybe my color photos are better.... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/295266-feedback.html


----------



## Ysarex

BrandonDull said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first is extremely dark.
> 
> The second... Why is there only light on the back of their head? I mean their hair looks great but... that doesn't help the rest of the image.
> 
> Don't take the criticism to heart though. The crowd here tends to be quite frank but well meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club lighting sucked.
Click to expand...


Never make excuses for work you show publicly -- stand behind it or don't show it.

Joe


----------



## MK3Brent

No need to make an excuse for things... We all goof shots.


----------



## BrandonDull

Ysarex said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first is extremely dark.
> 
> The second... Why is there only light on the back of their head? I mean their hair looks great but... that doesn't help the rest of the image.
> 
> Don't take the criticism to heart though. The crowd here tends to be quite frank but well meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club lighting sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never make excuses for work you show publicly -- stand behind it or don't show it.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


I like that photo. The lighting was horrible, nothing I can do when it was a free gig.


----------



## Ysarex

BrandonDull said:


> maybe my color photos are better.... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/295266-feedback.html



Much more promising. Love the guy with the pick ax.

Joe


----------



## BrandonDull

Ysarex said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe my color photos are better.... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/295266-feedback.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more promising. Love the guy with the pick ax.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## Ysarex

BrandonDull said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe my color photos are better.... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/295266-feedback.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more promising. Love the guy with the pick ax.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


And much better without the on-camera flash.

Joe


----------



## BrandonDull

okay so if you look at my website. TrendyAndTalented.com - tell me which ones to take off because I want it to showcase MY best work.


----------



## Designer

BrandonDull said:


> dang 5 minutes on this forum and I get bashed. :thumbdown:



You haven't been "bashed" yet.


----------



## 480sparky

BrandonDull said:


> dang 5 minutes on this forum and I get bashed.



It's not bashing.  It's giving you the C&C you asked for.  Either don't ask for others opinions or grow thicker skin.




BrandonDull said:


> well no one said how I can improve?



Calibrate your monitor.


----------



## MLeeK

BrandonDull said:


> okay so if you look at my website. TrendyAndTalented.com - tell me which ones to take off because I want it to showcase MY best work.



You've popped in here and started getting snippy and then demanding a LOT of our time. You need to relax a little bit. LOOK at your work and decide what is clean, clear, well composed and lacks a ton of distractions. THEN ask someone else to take a look at them.


----------



## BrandonDull

MLeeK said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so if you look at my website. TrendyAndTalented.com - tell me which ones to take off because I want it to showcase MY best work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've popped in here and started getting snippy and then demanding a LOT of our time. You need to relax a little bit. LOOK at your work and decide what is clean, clear, well composed and lacks a ton of distractions. THEN ask someone else to take a look at them.
Click to expand...


well I thought it was all good until I came to this forum....


----------



## Designer

BrandonDull said:


> okay so if you look at my website.



The link led me to an undeveloped web page.


----------



## BrandonDull

480sparky said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang 5 minutes on this forum and I get bashed. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bashing.  It's giving you the C&C you asked for.  Either don't ask for others opinions or grow thicker skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> well no one said how I can improve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calibrate your monitor.
Click to expand...


or maybe we just have different tastes in editing?


----------



## BrandonDull

Designer said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so if you look at my website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link led me to an undeveloped web page.
Click to expand...


huh? TrendyAndTalented.com is deff up.


----------



## Designer

OP: Now you've been bashed.


----------



## BrandonDull

Designer said:


> OP: Now you've been bashed.



ha. I am not a web "designer" dude.


----------



## MLeeK

BrandonDull said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so if you look at my website. TrendyAndTalented.com - tell me which ones to take off because I want it to showcase MY best work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've popped in here and started getting snippy and then demanding a LOT of our time. You need to relax a little bit. LOOK at your work and decide what is clean, clear, well composed and lacks a ton of distractions. THEN ask someone else to take a look at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I thought it was all good until I came to this forum....
Click to expand...


By all means try another forum. 
Some good ones:
PhotoCamel.com
FredMiranda.com's forums
dgrin.com


----------



## Ballistics

BrandonDull said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang 5 minutes on this forum and I get bashed. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bashing.  It's giving you the C&C you asked for.  Either don't ask for others opinions or grow thicker skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> well no one said how I can improve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calibrate your monitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or maybe we just have different tastes in editing?
Click to expand...


That could very well be. The best thing to do is ask and just accept the input for what it is: input. To ask for input and then try to negate it by claiming local blog reverance makes people scratch their heads. There's technically sound photography and then there's art. A photograph can be one, or it can be both. But not everyone has the same taste, so that's something that *you* as the artist should expect at all times.


----------



## Photographiend

If I am not mistaken you are using the kind of camera most people only dream about. So, I can't blame the camera.


----------



## BrandonDull

Photographiend said:


> If I am not mistaken you are using the kind of camera most people only dream about. So, I can't blame the camera.



to bad it got stolen a week ago. maybe I am not a photographer after all


----------



## MK3Brent

BrandonDull said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so if you look at my website. TrendyAndTalented.com - tell me which ones to take off because I want it to showcase MY best work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've popped in here and started getting snippy and then demanding a LOT of our time. You need to relax a little bit. LOOK at your work and decide what is clean, clear, well composed and lacks a ton of distractions. THEN ask someone else to take a look at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I thought it was all good until I came to this forum....
Click to expand...

Then you realized...


----------



## 480sparky

BrandonDull said:


> or maybe we just have different tastes in editing?



Given you haven't mentioned your editing, I thought I was commenting on the image, not your editing technique.


----------



## Photographiend

Dude, that sucks! Kinda wish it was me who had taken it. I am only using a $60 point and shoot.


----------



## BrandonDull

Photographiend said:


> Dude, that sucks! Kinda wish it was me who had taken it. I am only using a $60 point and shoot.


lol.


----------



## Designer

BrandonDull said:


> or maybe we just have different tastes in editing?



Quite possibly.  I see two or three of this type of poster here every day.  They have come to believe their work is beyond reproach, so when someone here doesn't like it as much as the OP, the OP becomes defensive.  Sheesh!

FYI: I don't like either one of your photographs.  Why not post something of your best work for some C&C?


----------



## BrandonDull

480sparky said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe we just have different tastes in editing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given you haven't mentioned your editing, I thought I was commenting on the image, not your editing technique.
Click to expand...


okay well I am not going to sit on this forum when people just talk ****. this forum sucks. all people like you probably do is sit on here all day and pick out stupid details because your not the "oh perfect photographer that took the photo"


----------



## BrandonDull

Designer said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe we just have different tastes in editing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly.  I see two or three of this type of poster here every day.  They have come to believe their work is beyond reproach, so when someone here doesn't like it as much as the OP, the OP becomes defensive.  Sheesh!
> 
> FYI: I don't like either one of your photographs.  Why not post something of your best work for some C&C?
Click to expand...


I never said I was the best photographer. I guess you sit on the computer all day in your moms basement and pick out stupid details in other peoples photos and websites.


----------



## BrandonDull

BrandonDull said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe we just have different tastes in editing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly.  I see two or three of this type of poster here every day.  They have come to believe their work is beyond reproach, so when someone here doesn't like it as much as the OP, the OP becomes defensive.  Sheesh!
> 
> FYI: I don't like either one of your photographs.  Why not post something of your best work for some C&C?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I was the best photographer. I guess you sit on the computer all day in your moms basement and pick out stupid details in other peoples photos and websites.
Click to expand...


get it how you live


----------



## Ballistics

Yep, and down we go.


----------



## MK3Brent

Is it impossible that you presented bad photos?


----------



## 480sparky

BrandonDull said:


> okay well I am not going to sit on this forum when people just talk ****. this forum sucks. all people like you probably do is sit on here all day and pick out stupid details because your not the "oh perfect photographer that took the photo"



If you can't take it here, how you gonna take it out in the real world?


----------



## BrandonDull

480sparky said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay well I am not going to sit on this forum when people just talk ****. this forum sucks. all people like you probably do is sit on here all day and pick out stupid details because your not the "oh perfect photographer that took the photo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't take it here, how you gonna take it out in the real world?
Click to expand...


I am already in the real world bud. came on this forum thinking it was a positive vibe as I read in a review... guess not.


----------



## BrandonDull

MK3Brent said:


> BrandonDull said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know I was posting to a bunch of stuck up cocky mofos.​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... go over saturate some more photos.
Click to expand...


I will. I will probably get more views then you anyhow.


----------



## tirediron

*<fin>*


----------

